# Destin Report 2 June 2009



## bcn31 (May 22, 2008)

I had some old friends come in from out of town that use to live here so I took them out on my boat for some fishing action. We headed out and left the Destin pass around 5:30am cruise out to do some trolling action for the morning. We only picked up one king and a crap load of bonita so we went ahead and came back in a lil to start some snapper fishing. We only picked up one snapper since we could not stay on a wreck since we had a very good king bite going while drifting. Well after a couple kings caught, we were still drifting for kings and noticed a very big flash on the back of the boat and told the others that was throwing dead cigs for bait in the front for one to throw in the back of the boat. A few seconds later the drag is zipping quick and then the fish is off. So I had the other person throw there bait back there and a minute later fish on again. This fish almost spooled a 706 with 20lb line on it quick. So after about 20 minutes we have the fish near the boat with flipper on his way. I guess the fish scared them because they did not attempt to get the fish we were fighting. After the fish was whipped we went ahead and gaffed this sucker only 15 miles out from the pass. The ice was melting fast in the cooler since I forgot my fish bag so we headed in the get him weighed at HarborWalk Marina.














The day out was a good day. We ended up with 5 kings, one red snapper, one chicken dolphin, and one fat wahoo. We also had a nice blackfin in the same spot hooked up but the line snapped at the boat.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

how much did it weigh?


----------



## bcn31 (May 22, 2008)

Only 81 lbs. Ohh I forgot to add that the Hoo had two leaders stuck in its mouth from the first tim he ate. lol


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *bcn31 (6/3/2009)**Only* 81 lbs.


 Only?? That's anice oneif you ask me!  It was bigger than the one we got. Nice job!! Beautyof a fish.


----------



## bcn31 (May 22, 2008)

Haha. Just a lil sarcasm. I see your truck with yalls sticker on the back window on base alot on my to work. Does your husband work on base?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

81lb at 15 miles out - that's awesome. 

yeah, that's him, he worksat the hosp.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on a whole lot of 'Hoo!


----------



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

wow ...... i was 18 miles out and had a fine dolphin underneath the boat ! nothin that cool !


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats a nice fish if your 40 miles out, let alone 15.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

hell of a fish..but why'd you wait 3 years to post a report?


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

are you telling me you caught that on 20lb. that is nuts. you need to call igfa and apply for the word record...if its not i'll send you a certificate for being a certified badass.

congrats on the hoo


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a whole lotta hoo.


----------



## bcn31 (May 22, 2008)

> *gator7_5 (6/4/2009)*hell of a fish..but why'd you wait 3 years to post a report?


Haha. I meant 2009. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome Hoo!

Best,

Evan.


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

I was out there fishing and diving and saw them before and after they caught the wahoo. We were the only 2 boats out there and both in Sea Hunt 232 Tritons. Nice fish!!! We caught 2 5 ft. sand sharks out there and a few snapper, then dove and hit 4 snapper in the 12-18 lb range and 2 AJs that were about 25 lbs each.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work on the wahoo. Persistence pays off!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That'll feed a small country!!! Great job on the hoo!!!!:clap:letsdrink:clap


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

STUD HOO. Congrats nice fish.


----------

